# Dive Report: Oriskany 12/28/2010



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

There was ice on Bayou Chico when we left in the morning. *Brrrrrr*!

The seas were calm for the most part. We enjoyed a light breeze and plenty of sunshine.

The surface temp was about 65 degrees and about 70 degrees on the flight deck. Vis was about 50' and the current was a solid 2 knots out of the South.

I saw a large number of fish on the island. It was quite comical as the fish swarmed around me and followed me around. I can post some POV video, if anyone is interested.

Approximate fish counts:
*Amber Jack:* 30 fish in the 15-25 pound range, 5 fish in the 30-50 pound range.
*Almaco Jack:* 10 fish in the 5-15 pound range
*Red Snapper:* 50 fish under 10 pounds, 10 in the 10-18 pound range, one fish was a solid 20-pounder
*Gag Grouper:* 10 juveniles
*Scamp:* 5
*Hind:* 3
*Baracuda:* 5
Very few "bait fish" were present.​I picked up a number of nice shells for Anna (my wife) and sorted out some issues I was having with my scooter.

The ride back was chilly but after a hot shower and some hot coco, I was feeling the after-glow.

All-in-all a good day of diving.

Bryan


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats on making it out, Wish I could have made it out.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the update I thought the vis would have been better and the water colder


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome report, thanks. Did you drysuit?


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I expected that the water would be colder than 70 on the flight deck. I think I might have turned around after seeing ice on Bayou Chico! Glad you made it out.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Diving dry*



SaltAddict said:


> Awesome report, thanks. Did you drysuit?


Two of us wore our drysuits and two dove wet. One guy wore a 3mm wetsuit and did not bring a hood! 
Guess he thought that all diving in "Florida" was nice and warm. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought that was live fire excersices at Eglin... musta been his teeth chatterin'!


----------

